# game over



## Benzri

Amazon Flex has determined that your credentials are being used by a third-party app to automate the process of accepting blocks. This behavior is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. We recommend that you change your password and/or cease using these apps. Continued use of these apps will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program


----------



## Flex89

What app or service were you using?


----------



## UberPasco

ALL. Repitouch, Frep unrooted,...


----------



## Flex89

Looks like lots of people reporting that they are receiving this in the main facebook group.


----------



## UberPasco

Here's a question: Did anyone NOT get the email?


----------



## Flex89

I did NOT get the email. The way it is worded is that individuals log in information was used by another app, which I have never done.


----------



## UberPasco

That's why I asked. Neither have I. Wonder if they are flagging the refresh rate.


----------



## Benzri

Flex89 said:


> I did NOT get the email. The way it is worded is that individuals log in information was used by another app, which I have never done.


Do u use Frep?



Benzri said:


> Do u use Frep?


Because that's all I ever used, and frep is just a clicker u don't log in to it or anything like that


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

I got no such email. I don't use a block grabber.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Good. I hate bots. Time to kill the bots


----------



## Flex89

I used repetitouch, nothing else. I am waiting to hear back from other drivers at my FC to see if they got the email or not.


----------



## Flexist

Flex89 said:


> I used repetitouch, nothing else. I am waiting to hear back from other drivers at my FC to see if they got the email or not.


For how long have you used it? I have a feeling that they are sending this to people who have sent the most all-time data to the Amazon servers.

What's against the terms of service is sharing your account information with a third party, not automating the process itself.

It doesn't seem like they are checking for account access by a third party, but rather checking for amount of sent data and assuming account sharing with a third party.

If you have not actually shared your account information with anyone ... Dispute.. arbitrate... sue if you have to


----------



## nighthawk398

The way it worded it, sounds like these people are paying people to let them grab blocks


----------



## soupergloo

I haven't gotten it .. are you sure it's not fake?


----------



## Benzri

soupergloo said:


> I haven't gotten it .. are you sure it's not fake?


It's not fake my whole warehouse got it, plus it's a direct email, there's no way a faker would have gotten this many email addresses


----------



## UberPasco

nighthawk398 said:


> The way it worded it, sounds like these people are paying people to let them grab blocks


Nope, never paid anyone for anything. 
I believe their use of the word "credentials" means any access to the app (ie. YOU logging in to THEIR app.)


----------



## soupergloo

Benzri said:


> It's not fake my whole warehouse got it, plus it's a direct email, there's no way a faker would have gotten this many email addresses


hmm, as far as I know, no one at my warehouse got it and I know people are using an autoclicker.

what is Amazon gonna deactivate everyone for using one?! you won't have any drivers left, Amazon, I assure you. and there's no way i'd go back to fishing the old way .. huge waste of time.


----------



## Lagunabeech

I got that same email earlier today (GA)


----------



## Benzri

soupergloo said:


> hmm, as far as I know, no one at my warehouse got it and I know people are using an autoclicker.
> 
> what is Amazon gonna deactivate everyone for using one?! you won't have any drivers left, Amazon, I assure you. and there's no way i'd go back to fishing the old way .. huge waste of time.


Ya everybody got it, my frep friends and my repitouch friends...

I have a feeling the detection was part of the new update...u guys that's didn't get the email, have you updated or no?


----------



## soupergloo

Benzri said:


> Ya everybody got it, my frep friends and my repitouch friends...


are they using anything else? Repitouch & FREP don't require you to "login" to their app with your Amazon creditentials. not to mention, I use Repitouch and I didn't get it ..


----------



## Lagunabeech

Benzri said:


> Ya everybody got it, my frep friends and my repitouch friends


All I was using was autoclicker on my laptop. Guess gotta do it the traditional way for the time being...


----------



## soupergloo

Benzri said:


> I have a feeling the detection was part of the new update...u guys that's didn't get the email, have you updated or no?


i'm running version 3.0.8072.0 on Android & 2.10.2374 on iPhone


----------



## Basmati

I haven't received that email, and I am running Android version 3.0.8072.0.
I don't think it will solve anything, even if Amazon effectively restricts all the software bot grabbing services and apps. People will just go buy the physical clicker bots they sell on Amazon.


----------



## marsmaple

soupergloo said:


> i'm running version 3.0.8072.0 on Android & 2.10.2374 on iPhone


How many hours did you work last week from Sunday to Saturday? Probably they are only sending this email to people who have worked longer than a certain number of hours.


----------



## Flexist

8072. I did receive it.

Has anyone who does not use an auto clicker but does use a VPS received it?


----------



## soupergloo

marsmaple said:


> How many hours did you work last week from Sunday to Saturday? Probably they are only sending this email to people who have worked longer than a certain number of hours.


I was on vacation, so not as many hours as I usually do .. I ended at 38 hours on Saturday.


----------



## Basmati

I did 40 hours last week. I ran Repetitouch, a paid service, and my own VPS and I didn't receive an email.


----------



## soupergloo

seems like Amazon hates some of y'all and is playing favorites with the rest of us


----------



## Benzri

soupergloo said:


> are they using anything else? Repitouch & FREP don't require you to "login" to their app with your Amazon creditentials. not to mention, I use Repitouch and I didn't get it ..


I have repitouch only friends and they say they got it too


----------



## Flexist

Basmati said:


> I did 40 hours last week. I ran Repetitouch, a paid service, and my own VPS and I didn't receive an email.


Well that makes it a lot more difficult to narrow down now. Do you remember when you installed version 8072?


----------



## marsmaple

If what you said was true, whoever sent that email from Flex Support has no definitive method of detecting who's using what app or service and must have sent the email to gauge the reaction of the drivers. I recall in the past how Amazon performed a similar experiment in which they had asked drivers not to perform their block just to see who would follow their instruction.


----------



## Basmati

Flexist said:


> Well that makes it a lot more difficult to narrow down now. Do you remember when you installed version 8072?


Updated the day it was released to me. Don't remember when that was tho.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I got it, all I use is Frep on my Android. I only do this on the side, so last week I did 20 hours.
The iPhone maybe the way to go now, since I’m sure it can’t detect a built in feature of iOS.
With that being said I don’t know if they can detect touch replayers, like someone else said it could be how much traffic our devices are using going back to the datacenter.

After getting that email, I think I may take a week or two off, and see how things shake out.


----------



## waterboy909

I'm thinking they are fishing and have no clue who is using what. I'm a member of a number of Flex FB groups and dozens of people are posting saying they received the email as well but have never used automation. I've requested a copy of the contract to poke through to see what specifically is not allowed. The email was vague, is automation not allowed or a third party app that you give your login credentials to? There was a guy on one of the groups that was charging poor saps 25% to do their fishing for them.. So maybe this is a response to those types of activities hence the suggestion of a password change..


----------



## kmatt

If you change your password then you are giving them a confession that you cheated. I wouldn't recommend that...


----------



## Lagunabeech

Basmati said:


> I haven't received that email, and I am running Android version 3.0.8072.0.
> I don't think it will solve anything, even if Amazon effectively restricts all the software bot grabbing services and apps. People will just go buy the physical clicker bots they sell on Amazon.


How do you search for these physical clicker bots on amazon?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Macroers are getting caught by possible scanning system, probably like an anti cheat system used in games, see's same variables spammed over and over, decides you hack.

How to bypass it? Use random variables and timers.

People sharing accounts for it are getting caught by IP log in.

How to bypass it? Use a VPN that is shared between you and your pimp with the same location (lol, people running these will have to assign each "client" their own IP.)


----------



## waterboy909

kmatt said:


> If you change your password then you are giving them a confession that you cheated. I wouldn't recommend that...


I would disagree, if you change your password it shows that you took their email seriously and/or believe that you were a victim of a hack. I understand how it can appear that you are guilty but I'm betting the vast majority of people will change their passwords especially those who are truly innocent and throughly confused by the email. If you don't change your password, in my mind it says to amazon, yeah I know exactly what you're referencing and I know exactly why I received this email..


----------



## soupergloo

waterboy909 said:


> I would disagree, if you change your password it shows that you took their email seriously and/or believe that you were a victim of a hack. I understand how it can appear that you are guilty but I'm betting the vast majority of people will change their passwords especially those who are truly innocent and throughly confused by the email. If you don't change your password, in my mind it says to amazon, yeah I know exactly what you're referencing and I know exactly why I received this email..


funny thing is .. my bf's Amazon.com account got hacked on Prime Day (he's also a Flex driver); Amazon let them change the password without verifying they were the actual account holder, and this effected his Flex account and wasn't able to work all week until it was fixed.


----------



## waterboy909

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Macroers are getting caught by possible scanning system, probably like an anti cheat system used in games, see's same variables spammed over and over, decides you hack.
> 
> How to bypass it? Use random variables and timers.
> 
> People sharing accounts for it are getting caught by IP log in.
> 
> How to bypass it? Use a VPN that is shared between you and your pimp with the same location (lol, people running these will have to assign each "client" their own IP.)


I would agree but how does that explain the people who are just tapping getting the email? They surely aren't consistent enough to have a precise pattern.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

waterboy909 said:


> I would agree but how does that explain the people who are just tapping getting the email? They surely aren't consistent enough to have a precise pattern.


People tap for 30 mins straight?

Maybe you are being lied to and some people are trying to play the innocent card now.

They could also have included plain manual spammers in the email bundle just in case to get everyone scared, truth is they have no proof whatsoever, detecting software or not.


----------



## Block Catcher

I didn't get the email. I'm using the physical tapper I made.


----------



## Rodz

Has anyone noticed the app refreshing when doing your blocks? It does it on its own, You can see the orange screen for split second I'm using Android.


----------



## uberer2016

UberPasco said:


> Here's a question: Did anyone NOT get the email?


I didn't get it. I've never gotten anywhere near those bots and have never paid a cent for block grabbing services. Amazon pay is really decent when I finish blocks early so I love my job and I don't ever want to lose it.


----------



## iyengar

I guess amazon wants to lose half the workforce


----------



## UberPasco

This is a de-escalation of the tap wars. Ever since the beginning, various techniques have been used with varying degrees of success. The bots made it too easy for morons who couldn't figure the drop times or click patterns to get blocks (you know, "because they have a life"). 
Time to re-establish my tap mojo.


----------



## jester121

soupergloo said:


> what is Amazon gonna deactivate everyone for using one?! you won't have any drivers left, Amazon, I assure you.


You see the posts weekly around here of people asking (begging) for info on how to sign up for Flex, I get asked in person by someone at least once per weekend about how they can get a job driving.... trust me, there's no shortage of human drones eager to enter the service of the big orange mothership.

And maybe Amazon sees value a healthy rate of turnover -- newer drivers aren't all about scamming the system, they won't know enough to complain about 90 minute blocks (that used to be 3 hr blocks), and they'll think 60 stops is reasonable for 2 1/2 hr blocks... because they don't know any better.

It's no different from Uber, really -- who cares if all the vets quit, the new ants all happily take pool riders, and are too dumb to notice the upfront pricing scam.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

UberPasco said:


> This is a de-escalation of the tap wars. Ever since the beginning, various techniques have been used with varying degrees of success. The bots made it too easy for morons who couldn't figure the drop times or click patterns to get blocks (you know, "because they have a life").
> Time to re-establish my tap mojo.


I mean no disrespect - but I don't think that is the case. 
Amazon is always changing things. You have differences in times of year either it be demand, and or them adding new drivers. 
I believe your right you got some morons, but I personally think most of them couldn't figure out how to setup a system like that, and they were the ones complaining about "Frep users" at the FC. They don't know Frep is the basic system, nothing about more advance tap recorders/players or VPS and such.

As far as tap times, I don't know about the rest of you, but that shit changes too. 
I have known about Frep, and have used it on my Android phone, however in my market over the summer I didn't have to use it. I would use my iPhone, set a timer on my smart watch. When the 24 mark hit, bam bam, I got a nice 4 hours block at the warehouse I wanted for the next day. 
This all changed after Harvey hit, blocks come out more at random. We have three Warehouses here, if you get a block for the next day it's rarely at the Warehouse you need it to be, most of them are 3 hours now, they started to throw out the 4 hours blocks more same day. They also added 5 hours for people with large SUV's and Vans, they also added drivers - so shit is a mess here now.

This Email a lot of us got just added fuel to that fire...lol


----------



## soupergloo

jester121 said:


> You see the posts weekly around here of people asking (begging) for info on how to sign up for Flex, I get asked in person by someone at least once per weekend about how they can get a job driving.... trust me, there's no shortage of human drones eager to enter the service of the big orange mothership.
> 
> And maybe Amazon sees value a healthy rate of turnover -- newer drivers aren't all about scamming the system, they won't know enough to complain about 90 minute blocks (that used to be 3 hr blocks), and they'll think 60 stops is reasonable for 2 1/2 hr blocks... because they don't know any better.
> 
> It's no different from Uber, really -- who cares if all the vets quit, the new ants all happily take pool riders, and are too dumb to notice the upfront pricing scam.


not in the Bay Area, we have blocks sitting out here at increased rates. most of the vets simply quit when Amazon started taking over remotely .. the other platforms here can make you just as much if not more than what you can make on Amazon, and you don't have to deal with all of the bullshit that Amazon comes with.

question for those of you that got the email -- are you gonna go back to manually fishing?


----------



## Cynergie

UberPasco said:


> Here's a question: Did anyone NOT get the email?


I did. 

But then again I'm in Bay area so blocks area always in abundance.

I also don't cheat when fishing for blocks, so.....


----------



## bacchustod

We'll see how much good it does. It doesn't seem to have scared any drivers in Columbus, because the blocks still disappear almost the second they come on screen. I never got the bot thing figured out, so I didn't receive the email, but some folks in the warehouse last night said that it is just a scare tactic and Amazon won't actually deactivate anyone. I hope they're wrong...


----------



## grams777

I didn’t get the email, but if I do and the email is legit they can just deactivate me. I’ve been running various forms of automation for awhile. Nowadays, I don’t even bother driving unless I have a full 8 hours of blocks for a day ahead of time and only the hours I want.

Staying up all night and sitting around in the car all day at the warehouse tapping the phone makes no sense for what this is. People here will do that though.

Lately with the remote routing jack around, getting more one hours instead of routes, and tip taking, it’s less and less attractive no matter how easy the blocks may be to get. Driving for flex also seems much riskier than other driving because of the time pressures. It’s just a matter of time when one accident or some tickets make you look back and wonder if any of this was even worth it. 

And this is all for Prime Now. I can’t really understand why logistics even gets drivers for $18. Personally it seems to me if Prime Now is $18 plus tips (sort of), logistics should be around $25. Around here the logistics blocks mostly sit around unclaimed all day.


----------



## Randompanzy

grams777 said:


> And this is all for Prime Now. I can't really understand why logistics even gets drivers for $18. Personally it seems to me if Prime Now is $18 plus tips (sort of), logistics should be around $25. Around here the logistics blocks mostly sit around unclaimed all day.


Because if you do logistics right it's closer to 25 to 30 a hour. That's why I do it


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Randompanzy said:


> Because if you do logistics right it's closer to 25 to 30 a hour. That's why I do it


Maybe thats in your market, in my market it's closer to 18...


----------



## jester121

grams777 said:


> I can't really understand why logistics even gets drivers for $18.


 Because there's no time pressure, actual pay rate comes out higher, it's pretty much mindless tedium driving around neighborhoods and getting some exercise.... and blocks are more plentiful.


----------



## Amflex

For the frep app, does it matter which android phone I use? I was thinking about using the Moto G5.


----------



## dkcs

You are leaving yourself open for deactivation using the Frep app or Repitouch...


----------



## soupergloo

Finally got the email in their next round of threats to deactivate drivers. Anyone else?


----------



## dkcs

Nothing here for me but I've been running slow. Have had two drivers that were pushing the server hard get the latest email.


----------



## jade88

soupergloo said:


> Finally got the email in their next round of threats to deactivate drivers. Anyone else?


I got one email a month ago and stopped using my bot and auto clicker. Nothing since. What are you using?


----------



## Behemoth

soupergloo said:


> Finally got the email in their next round of threats to deactivate drivers. Anyone else?


Me too.

_Amazon Flex has determined that you are accepting blocks using third-party apps or other automated methods. As a reminder, giving your credentials to a third-party for the purpose of accepting blocks, and/or impairing the functionality of the app through scripting or other means is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. Continued use of these methods will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program. _


----------



## Jenny01

Benzri said:


> Amazon Flex has determined that your credentials are being used by a third-party app to automate the process of accepting blocks. This behavior is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. We recommend that you change your password and/or cease using these apps. Continued use of these apps will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program


I have to say, I thought Uber was the worst company for self contractors out there. But Amazon has definitely owned the game. The fact that drivers are being punished for trying to find their way around the stupid system that they have created and actually have job and make money, it's incredible irritating to me. I personally got the email, and I ended up so upset that I decided not tapping neither with frep or anything else. I'm done with this nonsense, there's more job opportunities out there better than this bullshit. Good luck, guys.


----------



## soupergloo

Jenny01 I agree, you're damned if you do & you're damned if you don't working with Flex.

i'm not going to stop using my autoclicker, it's the only way I'm able to get blocks and Amazon is the one that created this competitive environment that forced drivers to use other methods to get blocks.


----------



## Movaldriver

The only thing Amazon needs to do is add I am not a robot and stop dropping single blocks at a time. It's obvious that they aren't really addressing the bot issue. It's an easy fix if they want to do it.


----------



## Placebo17

Movaldriver said:


> The only thing Amazon needs to do is add I am not a robot and stop dropping single blocks at a time. It's obvious that they aren't really addressing the bot issue. It's an easy fix if they want to do it.


I've written 5 emails about adding captcha to Flex support in the past couple months. I'm still waiting for their response...


----------



## Movaldriver

I was told they passed my ideas on to someone. Yeah sure


----------



## soupergloo

Movaldriver bots and scripts can be created to solve captcha's. that'd only be hurting the drivers manually fishing because they'd actually have to sit there and solve it.


----------



## dkcs

You can using a service to decode them through an application api for a few pennies per solve in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Mastadivinity

I haven't gotten the email yet, but holy shit does the scare tactic seem to be working. For the first time in a long time I was actually able get an 8 hour block in NYC.


----------



## uberstuper

Can't imagine what a 8 hour Flex block would be like in NYC


----------

